# AKC Name



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

OK here are the 2 I can't decide between for Tucker's AKC name.

Maple Ridge All Tuckered Out
Maple Ridge Always on my mind (Elvis song, his dad's name is Elvis)

I don't know how to make this a poll??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd pick "Always on my Mind" just because I think GL84's Tucker is "All Tuckered Out" already. :


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I vote for Always on my mind also. Oaklys Dad is right I think.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I like Maple Ridge Always on my mind as well, Oakly's dad is right, gl84's tucker is "All Tuckered Out"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, ditto all of the above!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Agree with everyone else. Love that Elvis song.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I will be posting his official name soon!


----------

